# Richard Whitehurst's newest piece of art



## Attaman (Oct 16, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you:  The Rape Tunnel!


----------



## Surgat (Oct 16, 2009)

It's a hoax.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 17, 2009)

Mmmmm the Sweet Taste of Modern Art


*POLANSKI JOKE*


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 17, 2009)

I lol'd.  That was a funny read.  I agree with Surgat, though.


----------



## moonchylde (Oct 18, 2009)

I, too, agree with Surgat. 

Besides, as soon as you willingly enter the tunnel you're giving consent, so it's not rape anymore, so the art becomes a paradox... O WAIT I SEE WAT HE'S DOING THERE!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 18, 2009)

Surgat said:


> It's a hoax.


 

Stop ruining things.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 18, 2009)

> What an idiot. Rape is not a form of artistic expression. In this work, the tunnel and the exhibition strategy itself is the locus of artistic expression, while he himself is a sexual predator setting himself up in the middle of the spiderâ€™s web. Rape is so against moral codes that no one should reasonably expect to be raped if they reach the end of the tunnel, and he should be arrested if he tries. Perhaps someone extremely well trained in self defense will go in there and kick his ass. That would be a good show.



uh



Also, its an empty gesture if you know what's at the end of the tunnel. In my mind, anyways.


----------



## Takun (Oct 18, 2009)

It's actually a typo and there are lots of grapes on the other side for everyone.


----------



## moonchylde (Oct 19, 2009)

Or 500 lbs of Rapeseed oil... http://www.laemunns.com/munnsbottle.jpg


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeeees buuut... 

If you go there you know the artist.
If you know what the artist does, you enter deliberately.
If its deliberately its not rape. 

And thus the whole thing is obsolete. Go and make some birdhouses from all the wood, its good for something then. XD


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 20, 2009)

Will there be "I GOT RAPED AND ALL I GOT WAS THIS LOUSY T-SHIRT" t-shirts available?


----------

